
Flood Gates Open – Wadi Dayqah Dam – Oman - Mr_Zavia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SilBWMgCu7w
======
niftich
The sheer volume and force of water here is awe-inspiring.

I'm surprised that people can mill about at the bottom of the dam. If not
forbidden for their own safety, it's typically prohibited for (ostensibly) the
dam's security.

